# Warum Corsair?



## KILLTHIS (21. Juli 2010)

Hallöchen!

Ich habe mal eine Frage: Da demnächst bei mir ein neues Mainboard und dementsprechend neuer DDR3-Speicher Einzug halten soll, bin ich auf der Suche nach vernünftigem RAM, der mir auch genügend Stabilität und Geschwindigkeit bietet. Ein passendes 4GB-Kit hättet ihr ja in Petto, doch frage ich mich: Wieso sollte ich gerade Corsair kaufen und nicht eine andere Marke?

Ich liebäugle gegenwärtig mit diesem Kit: CMD4GX3M2B1600C8

MfG

KILLTHIS


----------



## Xel'Naga (21. Juli 2010)

Zwingt dich ja keiner Corsair zu kaufen 
Versteh die frage nicht ganz....


----------



## LOGIC (21. Juli 2010)

Naja es sagt ja niemand das du sie dir holen sollst  Aber vorallem die Corsair Dominator sind gut zum OCen und sind sehr schnell. Aber von anderen marken gibt es ebenfalls schnelle und gut übertaktbare modelle. Also musst du nun entscheiden was dir lieber ist


----------



## zøtac (21. Juli 2010)

Corsair weil: Toll Heatspreader in schwarz blau/schwarz rot


----------



## rabensang (21. Juli 2010)

Wenn ich derzeit etwas weniger um die Ohren hätte, könntest du lesen warum Ich hab da noch was im Petto

Die Frage ist ganz einfach beantwortet:

Corsair bietet ausgereifte und zuverlässige Produkte, guten Service und tollen Support. Außerdem bekommst du das zu einem fairen Preis.

MFG


----------



## KILLTHIS (21. Juli 2010)

Nein, nein, so meine ich das nicht... gut, die Frage ist vielleicht etwas vage; Es gilt mehr: Welche Vorteile genieße ich, wenn ich Corsair nutze, im Vergleich zu anderen Herstellern?
Edit: Rabensang hat schon eine sehr gute Antwort gegeben, welche mich doch mit meinem Favoriten bestärken; Am liebsten hätte ich natürlich noch ein Statement von einem Corsair-Mitarbeiter.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (22. Juli 2010)

Nunja, ich will gleich vorweg nehmen - ich werde keine Überzeugungsarbeit hier leisten, unsere Produkte und der Name sprechen für sich. Wir scheuen keine Vergleiche und der Service ist am Markt so von keinem anderen Hersteller etabliert. Vor allem was die geringste Ausfallquote und die geringste RMA Rate betrifft ist hier der Kunde auf der sicheren Seite.

Da Du aber explizit wie ich das "verstehe" nach dem Vorteil beim Ram selbst fragst:

die Einstellungsbereiche sind bei weitem größer, ich spreche hier nicht vom prozentuellen Übertaktungsbereich sondern die Möglichkeit Ihn abseits der Vorgabesettings zu betreiben (also Bus auf SystemBus und CPU angepasst - nicht auf Ram) hier ist der Ram sehr einstellfreudig und bietet viel mehr Settings in denen er Stabil läuft, da Corsair die Selektion sehr ordentlich und mit einigen reserven auf niedrigen, mittleren und höheren Einstellbereichen vornimmt und nicht nur im Top Bereich nach oben.

Qualität, Verfügbarkeit, Garantie, RMA & Service etc. da lasse ich mal google für uns Sprechen


----------



## KILLTHIS (22. Juli 2010)

Gekauft. *lach*

Gut, alleine schon deine erste Aussage ist für mich ein Garant dafür, dass ich mein Geld gut investiere.  Das mit der Ausfallquote ist darüber hinaus auch noch ein Punkt, der mich sehr anspricht, da ich nichts mehr hasse, als wenn etwas ewig und drei Tage lang kaputt ist. Somit wird mein nächster Speicher definitiv Corsair, dafür bin ich auch bereit, mehr zu löhnen, sollte der Fall eintreffen.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (23. Juli 2010)

Wie geschrieben, liegt uns der Servicegedanken sehr, wenn also irgend welche Fragen auch nach dem kauf sind, kannst Du uns hier aber auch im Corsairforum auf Corsair.com jederzeit erreichen oder auch in anderen IT Foren  

Sollten Fragen bezüglich der Speicher auftreten oder aber der Gesamtkonfiguration des Systems. Spart oft eine menge Nerven - da nicht jeder dadurch das Rad "neu erfinden" muss


----------



## Revoller (23. Juli 2010)

Wie sieht es aktuell mit der Kompatibilität auf MSI Boards aus?:

FX790-GD70/870/890-GD70 

4GB Corsair XMS3 Dominator 12800U Kit CL9

4GB Corsair XMS3 Dominator 12800U Kit CL8 


Mit Corsair RAM bin ich zufrieden weil sie immer laufen, meine hier sind schon auf 3 Boards mittlerweile gelaufen. (Asrock/MSI/ASUS)

Allerdings, und deshalb stelle ich hier jetzt auch die obige Frage, kam mir zu Ohren das es auf MSI AMD-Boards schon einige Kompatibilitätsprobleme geben soll.


----------



## Painkiller (23. Juli 2010)

> Allerdings, und deshalb stelle ich hier jetzt auch die obige Frage, kam mir zu Ohren das es auf MSI AMD-Boards schon einige Kompatibilitätsprobleme geben soll.



Die bekommst du auf jeden Fall wenn du einen Luftkühler verwendest. Die Kühlrippen der Dominatormodule sind für die meisten Luftkühler zu hoch....


----------



## Sonic. (23. Juli 2010)

Ich sag nur Lebenslange Garantie auf dem Arbeitsspeicher und eine einfache Abwicklung bei Garantieleistung, ich würde mir wieder Corsair Arbeitsspeicher zulegen.


----------



## L.B. (23. Juli 2010)

Ich habe den CL8 RAM von Corsair (s.unterer Link auf der vorherigen Seite) auf dem MSI 790FX-GD70. Mit dem Speicher bin ich trotz Instabilitäten, die jedoch auf das Board zurückzuführen sind, sehr zufrieden. 
Mir persönlich ist aber auch die Optik recht wichtig und da schlagen die Dominator-Module jeden anderen Arbeitsspeicher.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (23. Juli 2010)

Bei MSI Brettern häuft es sich etwas, hält sich aber noch in Grenzen, es liegt hier denke ich jedenfalls an den Brettern, denn die anderen Hersteller haben hier keine Probleme. Andere Speicherhersteller haben hier auch eine Häufung von Problemen, wenn man etwas entschärftere Timings oder im Takt etwas runtergeht machen aber auch die MSI Bretter mit, den Brettern von MSI fehlt aktuell das quäntchen mehr um diese Taktraten mit guten Timings zu fahren (nicht bei allen - Chargenabhängig).


----------



## L.B. (23. Juli 2010)

@ELPR1NC1PAL:

Meinst du ein Umstieg auf das Asus Crosshair IV Formula würde sich lohnen. Diese Instabilitäten, die sich in Abstürtzen des Hyper Transport Links äußern nerven schon gewaltig.


----------



## Own3r (23. Juli 2010)

Ich habe genau das gleiche Problem wie L.B., da gleiches Brett und würde vll. auch auf das Asus Crosshair IV Formula wechseln. Der HT Link Error trat aber bei mir nur ein einzigstes mal auf (der RAM läuft schon ein halbes Jahr). 

Ist ein solch Hyper Transport Links Error ein Reklamationsgrund?


----------



## L.B. (23. Juli 2010)

Wenn er wie bei mir wöchentlich auftritt, denke ich schon.


----------



## Revoller (23. Juli 2010)

Wie kommt denn das MSI 890FXA weg?
Wird das machbar mit nem Mugen 2 Kühler und den Domi´s?


----------



## L.B. (23. Juli 2010)

Das wüsste ich auch gerne, da es neben dem Crosshair IV zur Auswahl steht.


----------



## Own3r (23. Juli 2010)

Wie ELPR1NC1PAL aber schon schrieb, scheint es Probleme schwischen Corsair und MSI zu geben. Daher denke ich, dass bei dem 890FXA-GD70 ähnliche Probleme auftreten _können_.


----------



## Revoller (23. Juli 2010)

Own3r schrieb:


> Wie ELPR1NC1PAL aber schon schrieb, scheint es Probleme schwischen Corsair und MSI zu geben. Daher denke ich, dass bei dem 890FXA-GD70 ähnliche Probleme auftreten _können_.



Ich denke das ELPR1NC1PAL uns dazu sicher was sagen kann, es müssen bei mir auch nicht zwingend Domi´s sein. XMS3 nehm ich auch


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (23. Juli 2010)

Was den Mugen angeht kann ich nicht viel sagen - Das müsste man mit dem Board abmessen in wie weit der Kühler über die Ramslots kommt oder nicht. 

Was die Probs angeht so ist es sicherlich kein "generelles Problem" mit MSI, lediglich ist die Menge an Brettern in den Chargen höher als früher und zu den anderen Boardherstellern bei denen es Probleme gibt. Hier gilt natürlich auch der Standpunkt bei mir das MSI ein sehr guter Hersteller an sich ist - also bitte nicht so verstehen das ich vom MSI abrate. Ich möchte lediglich darauf hinweisen das es keine Unverträglichkeit an sich gegenüber unseren Selektierten Rams ist sondern eher generell bei hoch performanten Speichern vorkommt (egal wessen Herstellers).

Bsp. Dominator CL8er gegen Hersteller XY CL8er ist der Dominator in den Subtimings die vom Memorycontroller vorgegeben werden viel taktfreudiger, was für schnellere Ansprechzeiten und geringere Verzögerungen sorgt. Dies macht dem MSI etwas zu schaffen, da es selbst bei den etwas trägeren Subtimings anderer Ramhersteller am glühen ist 

Dies betrifft nicht zwingend jedes MSI Brett eines Types, aber die Menge pro Charge mit solchen Brettern ist deutlich höher geworden als früher und es ist wichtig hier anzusprechen das es nicht so ist das der Speicher Probleme mit dem Brett hat, sondern das Brett dann probleme hat die Performance zu vertragen (Überlastung).

Das hat auch nicht viel mit dem 890er oder 790er etc. zu tun, da wir mit den Chisätzen ja keine Probleme haben, das ist eher die Designlinie von MSI die dort Probleme macht o.ä. das kann MSI sicherlich besser ausführen da Sie ja an der Quelle sitzen 

Das ASUS ist definitiv Problemfrei. Ich habe es momentan selbst hier mit dem 6-Core und der Takt bzw. das Clocking des Speichers hängen im Prinzip von der CPU ab wieviel diese mitmacht bzw. der dort integrierte Controller.

Ihr könnt an eurem Brett versuchen die Taktraten bzw. die Timings etwas zu ändern (richtung träger). sollte in vielen Fällen mehr bringen als ein leicht schnelleres dafür instabiles System. Vor einem Boardtausch würde ich dies in betracht ziehen


----------



## Own3r (24. Juli 2010)

Bei mir ist das Problem nicht so schlimm, da der Fehler bei mir sehr selten (eher gesagt erst ein mal) aufgetreten ist.

Da L.B. die Dominator CL8 hat, denke ich mal, dass die zu "schnell" für das Board sind. Er sollte als mal versuchen die Teil künstlich träger zu machen.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (24. Juli 2010)

vom Prinzip her korrekt. Es geht mehr darum die Subtimings zu entschärfen - dies geht am besten durch senken der Maintimings also dem CL8er


----------



## L.B. (24. Juli 2010)

Mein Board lief eine mit erhöhter NB Spannnung stabil. Sobald die Spannung wieder normal ist, läuft das System instabil. Eine Veränderung der Command Rate beispielsweise hat nichts genützt. Eine Absenkung des Taktes hingegen schon. Ich werde trotzdem auf das Asus umsteigen, da ich sowieso bald mein gesamtes System auseinanderbauen muss.


----------



## Revoller (25. Juli 2010)

Also wären CL9er wahrscheinlich bei nem MSI besser?
Fühlbar mehr Geschwindigkeit bringt der Unterschied ja nun sicher auch nicht.


----------



## A3000T (25. Juli 2010)

Auch wenn ich es jetzt überlesen habe und wahrscheinlich geschlagen werde: Ab welchen Modellen tritt das denn mit MSI Brettern auf? Ich habe derzeit ein K9A2 Neo-F (Brot-und-Butter-Board) und derzeit 2x2GB DDR2-800 (nicht Corsair) und möchte demnächst auf 4x2 aufrüsten. Da ich dann auch gleich DDR2 1066 verwenden möchte und auch gerne mal wieder zu Corsair greifen würde (sehr gute Erfahrung mit dem Valueblabla CL3 DDR400 aufm Pentium III Board) wäre es schön zu wissen, ob DDR2 1066er auch schon Probleme bereiten kann.


----------



## Own3r (25. Juli 2010)

Ich habe heute schon wieder den HT Link Sync Flood Error bekommen. Was kann ich denn dagegen tun? Ich habe diesen Speicher: TW3X4G1333C9DHX.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (26. Juli 2010)

@Own3r: welches Clocking, welcher Ramtakt, welche Speicherspannung im Verhältniss zu CPU Takt und CPU Spannung verwendest Du? Außerdem die NB Spannung noch bitte nennen 

@A3000T: ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber dein Nickname erinnert mich an meinen alten Amiga 4000/40  nun scherz bei seite...

Bei der 700er Chipset Serienboard Reihe waren es jedenfalls um einiges weniger Bretter mit Problemen


----------



## Own3r (26. Juli 2010)

Ich denke es ist am einfachsten, wenn ich ein CPU-Z Screenshot mache.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Edit: Die NB Spannung konnte ich im BIOS nicht auslesen, da sie auf "Auto" steht. Laut Everest liegt sie bei 1,06V-1,12V.


----------



## A3000T (26. Juli 2010)

Na ja, meines hat ne 600er SB.

Wegem dem Nick: Habe ich ja auch wegen meines Amiga 3000T(ower) so genannt, passt also.


----------



## Gast20140710 (26. Juli 2010)

hier ist zwar längst alles geklärt, aber ich werfe mal folgendes in den raum: in nahezu jedem renommierten hardware-forum treiben sich corsair-mitarbeiter rum und helfen, so gut es geht.

ach ja, und meine insgesamt 15gb verbauter corsair-speicher haben nie anlass gegeben, NICHT wieder corsair zu kaufen


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (26. Juli 2010)

@Own3r: Teste mal bitte folgendes:

tRC: 35 / 36 / 37 / 38 / 39 / 40 / 41 / 42
Command Rate 2T fest einstellen!

NB Spannung mal manuell auf 1,18 / 1,20 / 1,22 V einstellen im Bios

Ich sehe CPU Takt und Spannung nicht, Serienwerte? wenn ja dann die CPU Spannung um 0,05V anheben 

@A3000T: die 600er sollten recht sauber laufen 

@Horst_von_Spack0R: Danke für das nette Feedback, wir geben uns Mühe und sind natürlich erfreut wenn Corsair oder auch "nicht" Corsair Nutzer daraus Informationen beziehen können die Ihnen helfen, bzw. dadurch einen angenehmeren Ablauf zur Problemlösung erhalten.


----------



## Revoller (27. Juli 2010)

Horst_von_Spack0r schrieb:


> hier ist zwar längst alles geklärt, aber ich werfe mal folgendes in den raum: in nahezu jedem renommierten hardware-forum treiben sich corsair-mitarbeiter rum und helfen, so gut es geht.
> 
> ach ja, und meine insgesamt 15gb verbauter corsair-speicher haben nie anlass gegeben, NICHT wieder corsair zu kaufen



Wenns günstig sein muss greif ich zugegebener Maßen zu TakeMS, aber für meinen Hauptrechner is Zuverlässigkeit am wichtigsten!

Ich erinner mich noch an den ersten Aufbau meines C2D damals:

2GB DDR2-800 vom Empac (MDT) -> Bitfehler ->gegen TakeMS getauscht.
Die TakeMS liefen auch nur hatte ich mit dem Kauf des P43 Boards beschlossen meinen Speicher auch aufzurüsten und da man von Corsair nie was schlechtes hört...

So werkeln seit 2 Jahren 4GB DDR2-800 XMS2 DHX in meinem Rechner, so stabil wie momentan war bisher keiner meiner Rechner


Bin mittlerweile auch soweit vom ach so hochgelobten G.Skill (der ja etwas günstiger is) RAM für das neue System wieder Corsair zu holen. Ob ich nun 200 oder 240 für die 8GB ausgebe, wenn ich dafür nur einmal 5 Runs bei Memtest machen muss und mir dann wieder sicher sein kann das die RAM ohne murren auch mehrere Jahre fehlerfrei laufen sind mir die 40€ egal!

Nur mit den Board muss ich wohl nochmal genauer gucken, wobei das mit CL9er doch ohne Probleme gehen sollte oder?


----------



## Sarge_70 (27. Juli 2010)

Momentan werkeln ein NT, RAM & eine SSD von Corsair in meinem PC, kann mich nicht beklagen.


----------



## Own3r (27. Juli 2010)

Vielen Dank ELPR1NC1PAL für die Mühe!

Jedoch konnte ich es nicht mehr aushalten () und habe daher das MSI 790FX-GD70 gegen das ASUS Crosshair IV eingetauscht. Ich hoffe mal, dass das dann ohne Probleme läuft!


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (28. Juli 2010)

hehe, naja das ASUS hat seinen Reiz, mir fallen zum Asus in der Konkurrenz nur zwei ein die auf Augenhöhe Boards bauen, eVGA und GigaByte und alle drei sind entsprechend auch im Preis nicht ganz ohne 

Beim AMD ist Asus denke ich sogar eine Nase vorn, während bei dem X58 Systemen mir die Gigabytes als belastbarer erscheinen, auf jeden Fall sehr gute Boards, eVGA ist ja für den AMD Kunden eher eine Unbekannte größe  - mann kennt den Namen aber Erfahrung wenn überhaupt - liegt von Grafikkarten eher vor 

Sollte was am Crosshair dich verwundern oder Probs machen, was zwar nicht sein sollte - aber kann ja immer sein - das etwas ist, PC = Auto = A & O *gg*
naja Scherz bei seite - sollte was sein oder einfach nur Fragen - dann einfach posten


----------



## Painkiller (28. Juli 2010)

> Was den Mugen angeht kann ich nicht viel sagen - Das müsste man mit dem Board abmessen in wie weit der Kühler über die Ramslots kommt oder nicht.


 
Dominatoren + Mugen = ZONK --> Heatspreader und Kühler kollidieren... (@ AM3)


----------



## L.B. (28. Juli 2010)

Selbst Mushkins Copperhead kollidieren mit dem Mugen, hier allerdings nur mit dem Lüfter. Baut man den Lüfter an die andere Seite, passt alles.


----------



## Own3r (4. August 2010)

So habe heute das Asus bekommen und natürlich sofort ins Handbuch geschaut, ob mein RAM unterstützt wird - ja er wird es !

Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem ASUS und kann es L.B. nur empfelen! 

Und bei Einbau hatte ich natürlich die RAMs in der Hand und die Qualität sowie das Gefühl sie in der Hand zu halten ist echt toll! Corsair weiter so!


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (4. August 2010)

Danke für das Feedback


----------



## Star_KillA (4. August 2010)

ELPR1NC1PAL schrieb:


> Nunja, ich will gleich vorweg nehmen - ich werde keine Überzeugungsarbeit hier leisten, unsere Produkte und der Name sprechen für sich. Wir scheuen keine Vergleiche und der Service ist am Markt so von keinem anderen Hersteller etabliert. Vor allem was die geringste Ausfallquote und die geringste RMA Rate betrifft ist hier der Kunde auf der sicheren Seite.
> 
> Da Du aber explizit wie ich das "verstehe" nach dem Vorteil beim Ram selbst fragst:
> 
> ...


Corsair ist halt das beste auf dem Ram Markte


----------

